# Ankaraya donuyorsun?



## Siavash2015

Hi everyone.
I have a question.

Ankaraya donuyorsun?


Does the sentence indicate a future tense?

Can "yor"´form of the verb indicate future?


----------



## Rallino

Yes it can. It can even be used for a past event, in colloquial language. But your sentence is weird. Do you have a context?


----------



## Siavash2015

Rallino said:


> Yes it can. It can even be used for a past event, in colloquial language. But your sentence is weird. Do you have a context?



Hi Rallino!
The full context is this:
Bugün Ankaraya donuyormusun?


----------



## Rallino

Ah with "musun" it makes sense. It's spelt separately though.

Bugün Ankara'ya dönüyor musun? = Are you going back to Ankara today?

It's a present tense with a future meaning. A common phenomenon in a lot of languages.


----------



## Siavash2015

Rallino said:


> Ah with "musun" it makes sense. It's spelt separately though.
> 
> Bugün Ankara'ya dönüyor musun? = Are you going back to Ankara today?
> 
> It's a present tense with a future meaning. A common phenomenon in a lot of languages.



Would you please make some examples with the English translation to make it clearer? Can I use this form whenever I want to imply future?


----------



## Muttaki

Siavash2015 said:


> Ankaraya donuyorsun?





Rallino said:


> But your sentence is weird.


That sentence is also OK. You can easily hear that as a question in daily speech.


Siavash2015 said:


> Can I use this form whenever I want to imply future?


It is similar to using_ -ing_ to refer to future in English. So you can only use it to indicate future when it is totally certain that you are going to do it.


----------

